# Kreg Drawer Slide Jig



## coxhaus (Dec 14, 2015)

I used these for 9 drawers in my kitchen. Once you figure it out, it saves time setting up drawers. You also need 2 Kreg vise grips to clamp with.


----------



## tbird824 (Sep 4, 2013)

I just used these for the first time installing six drawers in a plywood tool cabinet in my garage. The issue i had with them is that no matter how tight i clamped them to the cabinet ( no face frame) when I put the drawer in to mount that part of the slide the jig would tilt . I had to use a second clamp directly under the jig as a stop to prevent this. Frustrating when my drawer slide part wound up at an angle on the side of the drawer before i realized what happened.


----------

